# Resilient Leadership



## tomahawk6 (28 May 2007)

This is part of the Army Magazine series of articles from CompanyCommand.This particular article deals with how a company commander handles the inevitable loss of soldiers.To keep the troops focused on the mission and yet grieve for the loss of their comrades isnt easy.

http://www.ausa.org/pdfdocs/ArmyMag/May07/cc.pdf


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 May 2007)

Good article. 

I must admit I'm torn though. The 'good old days' would have seen a couple of these guys earn a solid kick in the ass and a 'follow me' kind of experience. On the other hand, it's good to see something more than the old 'suck it up, Buttercup' approach being promoted these days.


----------

